# Need help for fosters with GreatRescue of Jax



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm interesting in fostering/volunteering but I'm southwest of Savannah, GA about an hour and 45 minutes from Jacksonville. Would they be interested in fosters/volunteers that aren't in the Jacksonville metro area?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

monarchs_joy said:


> I'm interesting in fostering/volunteering but I'm southwest of Savannah, GA about an hour and 45 minutes from Jacksonville. Would they be interested in fosters/volunteers that aren't in the Jacksonville metro area?


I would contact them directly to find out.

Best of luck to you . I hope you can foster for them


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

There are some rescues that have an excess of dogs, and others, that there is a long waiting list to get one which creates a problem for everyone. Too bad the rescues from the different states can't get together to solve this problem. Take the dogs from the rescue in Florida and transport them to a rescue that can place them more quickly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Monarchs Joy*



monarchs_joy said:


> I'm interesting in fostering/volunteering but I'm southwest of Savannah, GA about an hour and 45 minutes from Jacksonville. Would they be interested in fosters/volunteers that aren't in the Jacksonville metro area?


Monarchs Joy: I would call and email them to find out! They would be delighted!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am not sure as if you have vet appts you have to use our vets but it never hurts to ask. We really need the help.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

goldhaven said:


> There are some rescues that have an excess of dogs, and others, that there is a long waiting list to get one which creates a problem for everyone. Too bad the rescues from the different states can't get together to solve this problem. Take the dogs from the rescue in Florida and transport them to a rescue that can place them more quickly.


There are plenty of rescues that do work together. I've volunteered with SGRR out of Oklahoma for several years and we worked plenty of transports to Arizona, Wisconsin & New Mexico along with a handful to California for special needs goldens. The rescue board presidents are able to reach out each other, it's just a matter of working out the transport details.


----------

